# Dear Tide...



## Ping898 (Aug 16, 2007)

For the ladies in the house.....

Dear Tide:

I am writing to say what an excellent product you have! I've used it all of my married life, as my Mom always told me it was the best. Now that I am in my fifties I find it even better! In fact, about a month ago, I spilled some red wine on my new white blouse. My inconsiderate and uncaring husband started to belittle me about how clumsy I was, and generally started becoming a pain in the neck. One thing led to another and somehow I ended up with his blood on my new white blouse! I grabbed my bottle of Tide with bleach alternative, to my surprise and satisfaction, all of the stains came out! In fact, the stains came out so well the detectives who came by yesterday told me that the DNA tests on my blouse were negative and then my attorney called and said that I was no longer considered a suspect in the disappearance of my husband.
What a relief! Going through menopause is bad enough without being a murder suspect! I thank you, once again, for having a great product.

Well, gotta go, have to write to the Hefty bag people.


----------



## LuzRD (Aug 16, 2007)

HAHAHA
..."have to write to the hefty bag people"!!! lol


----------



## Lynne (Aug 17, 2007)

Hmmm...I think I'll send a copy of this to my husband, buy a jug of Tide with Bleach Alternative and some Hefty bags.  <.<  Nah, I wouldn't do that.






Then, it wouldn't be a surprise.

I am joking of course.  Love me hubby.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 17, 2007)

What I miss most about Tide... it* used* to have Phosphorus in it  Take a mason jar fill it 2/3rds the way up with regular ole' gasoline, dump some tide in it. Poke a decent sized hole in the lid of the jar stuff a rag and voila... you got the makings of a great cocktail! 
Ahh the good ole' days. 

Sigh


----------

